# How much Bonine for carsickness?



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

I know there are many posts about carsickness, we are leaving in about 2 hours for vacation and I'm not sure how much Bonine to give. I called the vet this morning, but she was too busy to talk to me . I'm going to try Bonine this time, since nothing else has worked in the past. Can anyone tell me the right dose? I have 25 mg chewable tablets. Stella is 2 yrs old and weighs 13 lbs. Violet is 7 months and weighs 8 lbs.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

I give my dogs half a pill an hour before we travel. I'd give the larger half to the bigger dog. I've given an entire pill with no ill effects. The key is to give in long before you go!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think when he was a pup , it was 1/4 pill.
Then as he got older, 1/2 pill.
But really, get in touch with the vet or even ask the pharmacist!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i use 1/2 tablet 1 hour before leaving for seasickness, it works!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I called the vet when Lincoln was smaller (15 lbs?) and they told me 1 pill was fine. That seemed like a lot to me, so I gave him 1/2. 

Scout needs 1 full pill though. It also helps to give it to him 1 1/2 hours in advance, and to break it up into little pieces (I'm hoping it will get into his system faster that way). I put the pieces into a dab of cream cheese and put it way back in his throat, close his mouth and hold it shut until he swallows.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I give Benji 1/2 a pill and about 2-3 hours before travel. He needs to have empty stomach. Some dogs do well with a little food and Bonine. I too use cream cheese.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree with everyone else! I have to say, this worked WONDERS with Stogie! He out grew it, but when he was a pup, the bonine even helped his anxiety and drooling. 

Poor sensitive pups!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My vet said to use 1/2 pill. Of course it didnt help my drooler/puker at all, but at least i tried it several times.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I have given Havee 1 pill with no problems at all. I put it in peanut butter and put it in the back of his throat and hold his mouth closed until he swallows. 

Do you want to hear something...Havee gets motion sickness on BIKE RIDES!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor Havee! Such a sensitive guy!


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you all!!! I did finally get in touch with the vet. She recommended 1/4 pill for Violet and 1/2 pill for Stella. It worked like a charm for both of them. We even drove through a bad thunderstorm, and they were fine. I'll never travel without it again!!!! :whoo:


----------

